# Remote Controlled Interactive Fish Tank



## WaveJam (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all...

I have been working on a project fish tank. Which I wanted to share. Its something that started as a novelty item but has quickly turned into a useful tool. Basically speaking it allows me to monitor and interact with my tank from any where using an internet connection, even my iPhone. I have a live streaming video of the fish, I can pan the camera, I can control tank aeration, check water temperature and pH level and I can even control a dinosaur ornament that I rigged up. These are available for you to tinker with right now. Other things that I do not allow publicly (for obvious reasons) is the ability to feed the fish remotely and control the tank lights and spotlights. If you wish to try, surf to: 

http://www.tankedcam.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=87&Itemid=94

for you iPhone and Touch fanatics, point your browser to m.tankedcam.com

Would love to hear what you think. Would this maybe be allowed as a contestant in the TOTM contest?


----------



## skason (Jan 8, 2009)

This is by far one of the coolest things I have seen in a really long time. Being a student, I am away from my tank for most of the day, and spend copious amounts of time on my computer, so this is fantastic. The day I put my fish in their new home I thought to myself, now if there was only a way I could set up a web cam to monitor their well-being. And you're way ahead of me and so much more. Great Job!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That is so cool! It would be very helpful to other people that weren't me... I stay at home all day (being homeschooled) so I can constantly monitor my tank, but I can see how this would be useful to others.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

awesome dude!


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

That is neat...would love to have one of my own tank.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

That would be perfect for vacations! No more inviting someone over to come feed your fish when your away!


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

very cool! I hit a platy with the diver and bumped the shark with the dinasours mouth....


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

dude this is a awesome idea but the link didnt work for me ?!? D:


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i want 1 thats so cool but how do u not get people overflowing your tank or eating your fish with dino?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

So if you're watching your tank at home you can tell if people are on that site if you randomly see the dino open its mouth? that is so cool!


----------

